# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Aldactone and Dyazide

## BigBlack

The last week of my show I was thinking about running aldactone m-th, and Dyazide Friday night and Saturday morning. Does anybody do this?

----------


## BigBlack

Is there anybody in this forum? This forum used to be the shit last year.
Bump

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I would only use Dyazide, i would take 25mg Friday 1 hour before cutting water, then every 6-8 hours as you see fit...watch your conditioning and adjust teh dose as needed, fo me i usually run 25mg Friday At 4:00pm, 25mg Midnaight and 12.5mg 6-8:00am the morning of the the show, i would skip Aldactone it's weak and if you start it early it will make it dificult to carb up...good luck Bro...XXL

----------


## BigBlack

MIKE XXL, I salute you with a pound on my chest. Thanks Man!

----------

